# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Ερωτήσεις αρχαρίου

## stameiz

*Καλησπερα στην ωραια παρεα σας.Με λενε Σταματη  και απεκτησα ενα καναρινακι προσφατα και χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας!το  πουλακι εχει ενα σκουφακι στο κεφαλι του και αυτες τις μερες θα παραθεσω  και φωτογραφια για να μου πειτε το ειδος του...Απο αυτα που διαβασα  νομιζω ειναι σκουφατος χρωματος αλλα ειμαι και ασχετος! Καποιες  αποριες που εχω ειναι οι εξης:Το βλεπω εδω και 3-4 μερες να ξυνει τα  φτερα του και γενικως ολο σκαλιζει τα πουπουλα του κατα τα αλλα ειναι  πολυ δραστηριο και κελαιδαει αρκετα.Εκτος αυτου ολο ξυνει και το ραμφος  του στις πλαστικες πατουρες(εκει που παταει) ενω εχω μεσα μια καρδουλα  σαν ελαφροπετρα.Σημερα πηγα και αγορασα σπορους διαφορων ειδων καθως και  μια βιταμινη υδατοδιαλυτη μαρκας tabernil total.Αυτο πιο πολυ σαν  συμπληρωμα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα σκεφτομαι.καλα ειναι αυτη η συχνοτητα?για  τον κνισμο του πουλιου καθως και για αποστειρωση του κλουβιου το  tabernil insecticida spray .Ειναι ειναι ενα spray για εξωπαρασιτα  ακαραια κτλ..Για το ραμφος του πηρα κατι σαν κοκαλο σουπιας με μια  σκληρη επιστρωση μαρκας vitacraft -vita nature. καλα εκανα βρε παιδια  για ολα αυτα?Να τα χρεισιμοποιησω?Ευχαριστω πολυ προκαταβολικα και  συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα.


Σταμάτης.
*

----------


## panaisompatsos

Γεια σου φίλε Σταμάτη, να το χαίρεσαι το καναρίνι σου
Μου θύμισες τα δικά μου, έτσι ήμουνα και εγω , όλο απορίες είχα και ακόμη ψάχνομαι, ποτε δεν τελειώνει αυτο το ταξίδι.
Είσαι στο σωστό δρόμο πάντως φίλε και εδω μέσα ψάχνοντας θα βρείς όλες τις απαντήσεις που θέλεις και ακόμη παραπάνω.
Κατ αρχή  βασικό είναι απο πού το πήρες το καναρίνι και τί πληροφορίες σου δώσανε για αυτο και το πιό σημαντικό είναι ο χώρος διαμονής του.
Συνήθως τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής έχουνε μέσα κάρτα στην οποία αναγράφεται τόσο ο σκοπός του σκευάσματος όσο και η δοσολογία.
Για αρχή θα σε συμβούλευα να του έβαζες ενα μπάνιο του πουλιού, για τα υπόλοιπα στη συνέχεια.

----------


## lagreco69

Για το μικρο σου Σταματη θα μας ανεβασεις φωτογραφια και θα το δουν τα μελη που εχουν γνωση στις ρατσες καναρινιων και θα σου πουν τι ειδος ειναι. αμα ξυνεται ισως να εχει και εξωπαρασιτα, ξεκασε το με το tabernil κατω απο τις φτερουγες και στον σβερκο του. μια εφαρμογη ανα λεπτο να του κανεις, γιατι θα παγωνει με το σπρει το πτηνο και απο αποσταση των 50 εκατοστων! προσοχη να μην παει στο προσωπο του καθολου. επισης μπορεις να κανεις και στο κλουβι μια απολυμανση με το ιδιο σκευασμα και να πλυνεις ολα τα σκευη του με χλυαρο νερο και ξυδι. τωρα για βιταμινες δεν ξερω! εαν θελεις δωσε του χορταρικα και φρουτα μην πηγαινεις σε βιταμινες. εγω βιταμινες μονο στην πτερορροια δινω και μονο εαν τους πεσει βαρια! αλλιως καθολου!! τα αρθρα ειδα οτι στα εδωσε ο Γιωργος οταν σε καλωσορισε. και αυτο το σουπιοκοκκαλο καλο ειναι! ενα προς το ροζ δεν ειναι? αλλα να προτιμας το αυθεντικο σουπιοκοκκαλο λευκο χρωματος περιεχει και ασβεστιο και ιωδιο.

----------


## jk21

αυτα θα σου ειναι χρησιμα ... τα διαβαζεις χαλαρα και τα ξαναλεμε σε οτι δεν καλυφθηκες ηδη απο τους προλαλισαντες 

*Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού.

Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών

Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής

Διατροφική προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής στα καναρίνια

Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )*

----------


## stameiz

Κατ'αρχην ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας και για το καλοσορισμα..ειστε ολοι πολυ ευγενικοι και αυτο ειναι ενθαρυντικο για τους αρχαριους να νιωθουν ανετα να ρωτανε τις αποριες τους!Εχω ριξει αρκετο διαβασμα και συνεχιζω.Εξαλου απο φυση μου ειμαι ανθρωπος που αν δεν εχω καποιες βασεις και καποιες θεμελιωδεις γνωσεις δεν ξεκιναω να ασχοληθω με κατι.Απλα λογο απειριας δεν μπορω να εξακριβωσω αν καποια πραγματα ειναι φυσιολογικα η οχι στην συμπεριφορα του πτηνου...ενα απο αυτα ειναι κατα ποσο ειναι νορμαλ να ξινει με το ραμφος το φτερωμα του και τα ποδαρακια του.εμενα ας πουμε το κανει καθε 5 -10 λεπτα...ειναι νορμαλ αυτο?

----------


## jk21

το φτερωμα συχνα το καθαριζουν .. ισως οχι τοσο συχνα ομως .το οτι ξυνει και τα ποδια ειναι υποπτο .για βαλε μια φωτο

----------


## stameiz



----------


## stameiz



----------


## stameiz



----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφο!!! καναρινακι Στελιο να το χαιρεσαι!!! επισης να σε ενημερωσω οτι δεν χρειαζεται να ανοιγεις καινουριο post καθε φορα! που θελεις να βαλεις φωτογραφιες και ολες μαζι τις χωραει σε ενα.

----------


## stameiz

ουπς!!!συγνωμη δε το προσεξα!!ξερετε το ειδος??

----------


## lagreco69

> ουπς!!!συγνωμη δε το προσεξα!!ξερετε το ειδος??


Μην ζητας συγνωμη!! για σκουφατο κοινο καναρινακι μου φαινεται, αλλα ας περιμενουμε και τους εμπειρους να μας πουν στα σιγουρα.

----------


## ninos

κ εμένα για κοινό μου μοιάζει. Κελαϊδα ; Θα μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις και κάποιο βίντεο με την φωνή του, μπας και οι νότες του παραπέμπουν σε συγκεκριμένη ράτσα. Είναι πάντως πολύ όμορφο, ότι ράτσα και να είναι.
Για τα ποδαράκια του που έγραψες, μακροσκοπικά δεν φαίνονται να έχουν λέπια που είναι συνέπεια των ακάρεων. Το φτέρωμα το καθαρίζουν αρκετά συχνά. Άμα βλέπεις επίμονο ξύσιμο  και τίναγμα φτερών (ακόμα και στον ύπνο του) θα μπορούσε να είναι ψείρες. Μερικές φορές, ασχολούνται συνέχεια με το πτέρωμα εαν πλήττουν. Το έχεις σε εξωτερικό ή εσωτερικό χώρο ; 
Το κόκκαλο σουπιάς βάλε το στο κλουβί και συμβουλή να βγάλεις οπωσδήποτε τις πατήθρες αυτές και να πάρεις ξύλινες. Είναι καλύτερες για τα ποδαράκια του πουλιού.

----------


## ninos

και κάτι ακόμα. Βγάλε και την κούνια που έχεις και άσε μέσα μόνο 2 πατήθρες. 1 κάτω στα αριστερά και 1 επάνω στα δεξιά.  Θα βγάλεις δηλαδή αυτή που έχει χρώμα μπλέ. Πίστεψε με, το πουλάκι  θα είναι περισσότερο χαρούμενο χωρίς την κούνια, αφού θα έχει περισσότερο χώρο για να πετά και να τεντώνει τα φτερά του.

----------


## stameiz

Στελιο ευχαριστω φιλε για τις πληροφοριες..Τιναγμα δεν βλεπω οχι, ουτε λεπια εχει στα ποδαρακια.Τα ειδα αυτα και τα εψαξα.απλα δεν ηξερα οτι ασχολειται τοσο πολυ με το πτερωμα του λογο απειριας.Οντως ειμαι σε φαση που ψαχνω ξυλινες πατηθρες αλλα εκει που πηγα δεν ειχε.το σαββατο θα παω σε μεγαλο πετ σοπ και θα παρω!φιλε την κουνια να την βγαλω ευχαριστως απλα εκει κοιμαται το βραδυ..να την βγαλω??τον εχω σε εσωτερικο χωρο.το καλοκαιρι ηταν εξω.το κοκαλο το εχω μεσα στο κλουβι...Κελαιδαει το πουλακι κανονικα ναι και θα κανω και κανενα βιντεακι...Απλα σημερα τον επιασα για να το ξεκασω προληπτικα για ακαρεα και ψειρες και μετα το απογευμα σταματησε.Αυριο που θα ξεψαρωσει θα κανω κανενα βιντεο!

----------


## ninos

Τα πουλάκια κοιμούντε συνήθως στο πιο ψηλό σημείο του κλουβιού, άρα είναι λογικό να πάει εκεί. Έαν την βγάλεις λογικά θα κοιμάται στην πατήθρα που θα έχεις επάνω.

Τέλος εαν δεν βρεις σε pet-shop, θα πας σε ενα μαγαζί με ξυλουργικές εργασίες ή σε γνωστή αλυσίδα πολυκαταστήματος με εργαλεία (λόγο κανονισμών δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω) και θα αγοράσεις μαβίλιες (αυτές με τις ραβδώσεις) σε διαφορετικό πάχος, τις οποίες θα κόψεις στα μέτρα σου και είσαι έτοιμος. απο κάποιο pet-shop θα αγοράσεις μόνο αυτά 




Δες παρακάτω για να καταλάβεις

----------


## panos70

πολυ ομορφο πουλακι να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## stameiz

ααα μαλιστα,Στελιο ευχαριστω!καταλαβα.. Παναγιωτη να σαι καλα.!

----------


## Antigoni87

Πανέμορφο καναρίνι, σα να έχει μεγάλα φρύδια μοιάζει  :Happy:  , να σου ζήσει!
Μπορεί να ταλαιπωρείται λίγο λόγω πτερόρροιας ακόμη και γι αυτό να ασχολείται πολύ με το φτέρωμά του. Εγώ δε νομίζω να είναι τίποτα, απλώς απασχόλησέ το με κάτι σε περίπτωση που βαριέται. Πχ αν του βάλεις μπρόκολο ή πιπεριά, θα πέσει με τα μούτρα και δε θα ασχοληθεί για πολλή ώρα με τίποτα άλλο! Γενικώς ακολούθησε τις συμβουλές των παιδιών περί διατροφής και θα έχεις και καλό φτέρωμα και καλή διάθεση του πουλιού.
Τέλος, κι εμένα βρε παιδιά ένα καναρίνι μου έχει κόλλημα από μωρό με την κούνια... Είναι βέβαια μεγάλος σχετικά ο χώρος (μια ζευγαρώστρα για 2 πουλάκια) και δε στερούνται χώρο πεταρίσματος εδώ κι εκεί, αλλά ενώ όλα τα άλλα μου πουλιά αγνοούσαν πάντα τις κούνιες και τελικά τις έβγαζα, αυτό τρελαίνεται. Εκεί κοιμάται, κάθεται, τσιμπολογάει, καθαρίζεται κτλ. Μάλιστα το έχω παρατηρήσει να πεταρίζει πάνω στην κούνια για να ωθήσει τον εαυτό του, και αφού ξεκινήσει ένα δυνατό μπρος-πίσω, κάθεται και το απολαμβάνει!
Καλύτερη λύση για μένα δεν είναι η αφαίρεση της κούνιας αλλά κάποια στιγμή η αγορά ενός μεγάλου κλουβιού. Μπορεί να δώσεις 20-25 ευρώ το πολύ για μια ευρύχωρη ζευγαρώστρα, αλλά πραγματικά το πουλάκι θα είναι άρχοντας και θα νιώθει καλύτερα.
καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## stameiz

Γεια σου Αντιγονη,απο τις πρωτες μου ενεργειες ειναι η αγορα βιλας!!ελπιζω να μην μας βαλουν και εκει κανενα χαρατσι!! :: (απλα θελω κλουβακι ανοξειδωτο)

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλώς όρισες Σταμάτη.. Όπως σου ανάφερε και ο Παναγιώτης στο ποστ Νο2 θα χρειάζεται μπανιάκι τουλάχιστον κάθε 2 μέρες τώρα το χειμώνα..Απαραίτητο δια τα καναρίνια... Το συνεχές ξύσιμο και καμιά φόρα της κεφαλής τους, υποδηλώνει ψείρες.. Βάλε του κανένα μπολ 10-12εκ. διάμετρο και θα τον δεις να πιτσιλίζει μέσα...Μην ξεχάσεις και την μάσκα δια βουτιές στα βαθιά.. :winky:  Έχω και εγώ το ίδιο καναρίνι, αλλά με μαύρο σκουφί..

----------


## stameiz

χαχαχαχ οκ Νικολα απλα επειδη χθες τον ψεκασα για ψειρες κτλ ειπα να μην βαλω μπανιερα για 3-4 μερες μην παει το φαρμακο στο νερο και μετα το πιει!!καλα εκανα η οχι?να βαλω μπανιερα ακομα και αν τον ψεκασα χθες?

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ειχε ψείρες και το ψεκασες η απλα προληπτικά το έκανες?
Και πάλι, στη συσκευασία αναφέρει οδηγίες, συνήθως μια βδομάδα μετα μπορει να μπέι μπάνιο.

----------


## stameiz

Παναγιωτη εβλεπα οτι ολο σκαλιζε τα φτερα του και προληπτικα το εκανα πιο πολυ.Στην συσκευασια αναφερει οτι μετα απο 5 μερες το ξαναψεκαζουμε αν θελουμε αλλα δεν αναφερει για μπανιο κατι.Ρε παιδια αυτο με το μπανιο ειναι οτι 2 φορες την βδομαδα ας πουμε αφηνουμε στην μπανιερα μεσα στο κλουβακι για 5-6 ωρες?

----------


## lagreco69

Μια ωρα! ειναι καλα να την αφηνουμε μεσα, εαν θελει να κανει μπανιο! θα κανει σε αυτο το διαστημα. οσο περισσοτερο την αφηνεις υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να κουτσουλισει μεσα η εαν κανει το μπανιο του, μετα να πιει νερο απο την μπανιερα και να καταπιει σκονη, τα υπολειματα νεκρων κυτταρων απο τα φτερα του η ακομα χειροτερα μερος τις κουτσουλιας.

----------


## stameiz

ok παιδια μηνημα εληφθει!!ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## stameiz

Kαλημερα στα παιδια...Οπως σας ειπα πηγα και πηρα καποια πραγματα για το  πουλακι μας.Μεγαλητερο κλουβακι για να εχει απλα οπως και μαβιλιες οπως  μου ειπε ο Στελιος και εφτιαξα πατηθρες σουπερ!Α πηρα και μια αυγοτροφη  συσκευασμενη απο το quicko και σπορους vitakraft συσκευασμενες παλι.το  πουλακι μας πραγματικα στο καινουριο σπιτι του εχει τρελλαθει στο  τραγουδι!!  :Happy:  .Σας δειχνω και καποιες φωτο...

----------


## stameiz

.

----------


## lagreco69

Σταματη υπεροχο το νεο κλουβι του και οι ξυλινες πατηθρες!! το στικ ομως τι το θελεις φιλε μου, κακο θρεπτικα του κανει! καλο οχι. επισης πιστευω οτι βαζεις πολυ τροφη για ενα καναρινακι με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορει να δει τους απο κατω σπορους και επισης να τρωει οτι θελει και οχι οτι πρεπει, εγω στο μικρο μου βαζω ενα κουταλι της σουπας γεματο ανα δυο ημερες και δεν αφηνει τιποτα.

----------


## stameiz

> Σταματη υπεροχο το νεο κλουβι του και οι ξυλινες πατηθρες!! το στικ ομως τι το θελεις φιλε μου, κακο θρεπτικα του κανει! καλο οχι. επισης πιστευω οτι βαζεις πολυ τροφη για ενα καναρινακι με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορει να δει τους απο κατω σπορους και επισης να τρωει οτι θελει και οχι οτι πρεπει, εγω στο μικρο μου βαζω ενα κουταλι της σουπας γεματο ανα δυο ημερες και δεν αφηνει τιποτα.


Δημητρη εχεις δικιο για το στικ...μου πηραν 2 στικ και εμεινε ακομα ενα...το βαζω και δεν ξαναπερνω!!Δεν θα ξαναταισω χαμπουργκερ! :Happy: .Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν την πολυτρωει..και κατι ακομα αν δεν βαλω στικ που δεν θα ξαναβαλω πρεπει να βαζουμε συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα σπορων η γεμιζουμε το κυπελακι του και τρωει οσο θελει???

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημερα! Σταματη να το χαιρεσαι ειναι πανεμορφο!!!! Το νεο "σπιτι" ειναι οντως σουπερ!!!!  :Happy0159: 

Υ.Γ. Οι πατηθρες σου, ειναι <πολλες> για τοσο χωρο...προσπαθησε να του αφησεις κανα 2 μονο!!! Οσο περισσοτερο χωρο για να πεταει!

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημητρη εχεις δικιο για το στικ...μου πηραν 2 στικ και εμεινε ακομα ενα...το βαζω και δεν ξαναπερνω!!Δεν θα ξαναταισω χαμπουργκερ!.Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν την πολυτρωει..και κατι ακομα αν δεν βαλω στικ που δεν θα ξαναβαλω πρεπει να βαζουμε συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα σπορων η γεμιζουμε το κυπελακι του και τρωει οσο θελει???


χα χα!!  :Happy:  το αλλο δωσε του το σε κανενα μηνα, οχι ακομα! ενα κουταλι της σουπας γεματο υπο επιτηρηση, ειναι ενταξει για 2 ημερες.

----------


## stameiz

Δηλαδη να μην το γεμιζω και να τρωει οσο θελει??

----------


## stameiz

Και ενα video.

----------


## lagreco69

> Δηλαδη να μην το γεμιζω και να τρωει οσο θελει??


Εαν τρωει οσο θελει θα παχυνει!!!

----------


## stameiz

> Εαν τρωει οσο θελει θα παχυνει!!!


Καλα που μου το ειπες...δεν θα πηγαινε το μυαλο μου!ευχαριστω.

----------


## babis100nx

καλησπερα κουκλος το πουλακι σου να το χερεσαι...μου φενεται οτι ειναι πιτσιρικος καθως αν κρινω απο την φωνη του ακομα σαλιαριζει...θα σου πουν και οι πιο εμπειροι επανω στις φωνες..παντως ειναι κουκλος!!!

----------


## Ρία

καλησπερα πολύ όμορφο το πουλάκι!! είμαι σίγουρη πως εδώ τα παιδιά θα σε βοηθήσουν σε ό,τι χρειαστείς!!

----------


## stameiz

Καλημερα παιδια και καλη χρονια σε ολους σας..με το καναρινακι ολα καλα!απλα να σας ρωρησω κατι..ποια διατροφη θα πρεπει να ακολουθησω για την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο?ειναι αρσενικο το καναρινακι μου..ευχαριστω πολυ.  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Καλημερα παιδια και καλη χρονια σε ολους σας..με το καναρινακι ολα καλα!απλα να σας ρωρησω κατι..ποια διατροφη θα πρεπει να ακολουθησω για την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο?ειναι αρσενικο το καναρινακι μου..ευχαριστω πολυ.


Για αναπαραγωγη καναρινιων, πρωτα πρωτα θα χρειαστεις θηλυκο καναρινι! Εσυ εχεις μονο ενα αρσενικο! Οποτε ποιος ο λογος να κανεις διατροφικη προετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη?

----------


## Gardelius

Σταμάτη Καλή χρονια!!! Εδώ είσαι Διατροφική προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής στα  καναρίνια !!!! Οτι ειναι στο μελλον το συζητάμε!!!!  :Happy0062:

----------


## stameiz

> Για αναπαραγωγη καναρινιων, πρωτα πρωτα θα χρειαστεις θηλυκο καναρινι! Εσυ εχεις μονο ενα αρσενικο! Οποτε ποιος ο λογος να κανεις διατροφικη προετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη?


εχω θυληκο φιλος..ειναι δυνατον?? :winky:

----------


## stameiz

> Σταμάτη Καλή χρονια!!! Εδώ είσαι Διατροφική προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής στα  καναρίνια !!!! Οτι ειναι στο μελλον το συζητάμε!!!!


ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------

